# Bison Steak & Barolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers Sweet Smoking Cookie Cuties, and Happy Midweek To YOU!!!!!!!!

Breaking tradition (gals do that once a month right) I did venture away from my ocean-esque great fare, and smoke up some little bison NY strip steaks today, and they were WON-DER-FUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I paired this with Barolo, (my very favorite kind of wine from Italy, despite me normally adoring French Bordeaux), and this was a treat.

HOWEVER, Chef Jimmy; Wherefore Art Thou????????? I have a question.

Since I prefer my meat "seared black & blue and downright COLD in the middle" (is that Pittsburgh style or is that something else) but anyway, since I cannot stand overcooked meat, how may I SMOKE my meat, and have it cold in the middle and yet the fat cooked and crispy? I would love your expertise and input here. Many thanks.

Otherwise, despite this meal coming out "medium rare" when I prefer my meat RAW; it was fantastic! So here all that is....













DSCF3289.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013






I threw 3 tiny NY Strip Bison Steaks into a Ziplock plastic bag, and splashed Barolo red wine in, for just 30 minutes, as I was in a rush to eat (seeing as I normally eat at 8 a.m. and it was nearly high noon already due to schedules today) and let that sleep and dream on the counter.













DSCF3291.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013






I threw that on my little humble MINI "thing" of a smoker; (I am so excited to get a Masterbuilt soon), and smoked on "high" heat, for 15 minutes. 1/3 through, I poured that bag of Blood/Barolo over it all, as if replenishing and refreshing a sauna!













DSCF3292.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013


















DSCF3295.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013


















DSCF3296.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013






This made for an exquisite meal - doused with a dressing of olive oil, apple cider vinegar, coarse gray sea salt, and fine black pepper. (Putting that over salad too, of mixed greens & chopped raw red onion). For anyone who hasn't ever seen my threads yet, I am SIMPLE SIMPLE SIMPLE, and just use 3-4 ingredients in most that I do. (Sorry to be boring).













DSCF3298.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013


















DSCF3299.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 30, 2013






Again; this turned out "medium rare," and it was *absolutely and undeniably delicious.* I just simply prefer my meat RAW in the middle (cold) and yet with crispy cooked fat on the edges.

And so, I don't ask for much, but when I ask? Smiles. Chef Jimmy? Bueller? Anyone? How may I have both worlds meet and harmoniously so, and "done easily" (as you're dealing with a neophyte here, and with humble smoking equipment as well) and so "baby steps" are indeed requested. Many thanks!

And here's to this Wonderful Wednesday, and to Bison & Barolo! A fabulous pairing indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not sure how to do it, but that looks GREAT.

I would think cold smoke for awhile.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank You C Farmer!

Here is a happy Cheers to you!!! - Leah


----------



## link (Oct 30, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing as c farmer, cold smoke the meat first for a bit and then finish it off the way you like to make the outside crispy and the inside still cold.

That being said what you made there looks fantastic!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks great Leah!

To answer your question, I would cold smoke the steak, keep the smoker temps at 40º or less. Then sear those steaks off on a super hot grill. I do this when I smoke and sear ahi, works awesome!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ahi-grilled-butternut-and-romaine-salad-rolls


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you tons Link!

I like your idea!!!

And so far, you two have really great insight, and I sure appreciate that, (being new to smoking), and so thank you indeed!

Here's to incredible things today, and to incredible food and libation as well! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2013)

Leah my neighbor is like you. He always freezes his steaks for a few hours depending upon the thickness before cooking. He gets a beautiful skin char, and the fat is slightly rendered and has that brown crust while the center is red. I don't know about cold, but they are red. It also seems the pre-freeze cuases the blood to not drop while he cooks.

Sorry I have never done time and temp on them because I figured the thickness and density of the cuts varies. Besides you are the first person I know that wants it. Besides my neighbor.

Hope it helps but with your culinary expertise I am sure you already thought of it and wanted a better more professional answer.

Nice plate again. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Foamheart, THANK YOU!!!

I love that idea, and just thought I'm missing the boat somehow, but I LOVE that you too suggested that, as I am going that route anyway (as to try a sample run) and then will also try whatever the experts offer too.

But, my friend, you really reaffirmed something I believe in, and indeed! Please go hug your neighbor (I know this is awkward, but just tell him it is from me) and know that I am VERY grateful for your input today. That makes SO MUCH SENSE!!!!!

Cheers and thanks so much!!!! - Leah


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Leah.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Ya got me smilin again.  I like Foams idea.  I am gonna offer just a different take.  There have been threads about blue smoke, white smoke.  I believe it was Mr. T who pointed out that white smoke is not necessarily a bad thing depending on the application and length of time.  I prefer my ribeyes between rare/raw and medium rare.  I just want the center warm.  I see you have limited equipment.  If you can get your meat REALLY close to your coals, I have a method I use.  I get an EXTREMELY hot coals going.  This uses way more coals than needed to cook the steak.  Put some wood chips into aluminium foil and then nesstle that into those HOT coals.  Let that white smoke roll, lid on for about 3-5 minutes, then remove the lid and grill the steaks with no lid for a couple ( 2-5 min. depending on desired doneness ) per side.  The white smoke in this method doesn't have that bitter taste in my experience maybe because the meat is not in the smoke for long.  Good luck. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## disco (Oct 30, 2013)

I was afraid to join in this thread as it was directed to smoking cuties. Sadly, I am a smoking slob according to She Who Must Be Obeyed. Anyway, it looks like you got the suggestion to cold smoke and cook.

I love the look of that steak and I really love bison. Thanks for the post.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

HI Sweet Dirtsailor, (missed your comment until now - kindly forgive), but that makes sense! Thank you tons!!!

And KCSTPY, I LOVED hearing about your intricate system!!! Thank you as well!

Disco, Dear Smoking Cutie, (you are the most hilarious soul and you crack me right up), I appreciate your good input too! So thanks for being you!!!

Here's a cheers to all!

I so far can actually accomplish Link's neighbor's great concept, and as the easiest per se; but I love hearing suggestions, and am just so grateful to be on a forum with such experts! Thank you for sharing your finesse!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

OK, so mad-cow, or "mad-buffalo" must have kicked in; as it was FOAMHEART'S neighbor, not Link's, and so ignore me.

I am simply a woman, at that time of the month, crawling into her plate of Bison and huge goblet (or 2 or 10) of Barolo and speak randomly thus. Smiles.

Things could however, of course always be worse, and so for that, I do count my every blessing.

For mixing up names however, I so apologize, as that is not like me. Not at all.

OK then, carry on! Happy midweek magic and in every incredible way! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 30, 2013)

Leah.........I love your KISS approach to your cooking. I have tried some of the fancy ideas in recipes and still go back to simple.

Years ago, a chef buddy of mine told me that he had one customer that always wanted her steaks "just warmed" so that the inside would be raw. But he wanted to be able to do better by her so after a bunch of practice steaks (his employees loved that part) he came up with a way to sear the outside and still give her a raw but slightly warm center. Foamheart nailed it..........a slightly frozen center to start and a screaming hot broiler (BBQ inside the restaurant was a no no). It works......and is very simple.....

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Brad! I LOVE that story, and do subscribe to "KISS," and in many genres of life! Well put.

Agreed, Foamheart nailed it here! I am trying that next! Cheers and happy midweek to you! - Leah


----------



## waywardswede (Oct 30, 2013)

I used to work with a guy that would order his steaks "Just lop his horns off and walk him through a warm room".

I don't have anything productive to add, just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

David, I should meet that man! I like the way he takes his food!!! Smiles. Meanwhile, nice to hear from you!!! Happy midweek to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2013)

All looks Awesome, Leah!!!  I'll never get tired of your posts!!!

I was going to tell you to throw them on still partially frozen, but Foamy was already on that one.

And yes---A steak that's black on the outside & cold on the inside is "Pittsburgh Style".

Been there, done that.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Bear!!!!

Perhaps the "raw fish, raw meat, raw egg, raw onion/garlic, and basically RAW all," chicks like me, would do well in Pittsburgh?

Regardless, here's to a wonderful Wednesday to you! Happy all!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 30, 2013)

I understand that rare is the best option for a lot of meats,so rare that a good veterinarian could  resuscitate it is a bit of a challenge
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I  am doing kangaroo strip loin I hit it hard & fast on a cast iron pan then rest it.I think if you,char grill, smoke it then rest it you might get a result. No bison here,but roo,shiraz & beetroot a great combination.Roasted beets,garlic&red oinions,crumbled goats cheese ,walnuts &dressed with balsamic vinegar  a great dish with game
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Just saying
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shiraz ,get the bottle out that says best drunk with meat you have killed yourself,hand to hoof combat best,cooked over a fire. So big & bold you can here it breathing. Remove cork ,throw away.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2013)

WaywardSwede said:


> I used to work with a guy that would order his steaks "Just lop his horns off and walk him through a warm room".
> 
> I don't have anything productive to add, just wanted to throw that out there.


I think you omitted an important part of that saying, "Knock off the horns, wipe it's _other end _and run it once across a camp fire." Literary discretion was used to maintain the PC and the PG rating of the site. I once had a Boss that loved that saying, and always remembered it at the most inopportune times. LOL


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Leah!

The steaks look absolutely fantastic as usual.  

Case has it right....just turn down the temperature on your smoker.  Just keep the temp low on the smoker and don't let the IT of the steaks get over 90* IT.  That should give you plenty to work with!!!

Good luck next time around.

Bill


----------



## webowabo (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad I started work today before you posted this... cuase normally you make me hungry all day..not today Leah.. not today... now im just hungry NOW.... 

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 31, 2013)

HI Moikel, that was well put!

Attached is a photo of the last time I cooked some kangaroo - (June 5th, and so I'm indeed due for more roo) - and that was grilled and charred wonderfully on the edges and then nice and rare in the middle and it was lovely.

It's hard to get here, and thus must be ordered in. You're so blessed with your access!

And here's to your Shiraz as well! Delicious stuff!

And Foamheart, I like that addition to David's shared saying! I'll remember to add that in when using that quip to order meat! Thank you!!!

Bill, your tips are appreciated too! That makes great sense! Many thanks!

And Ol' Mikey, if I made you hungry??? Well then how happy am I!

Cheers and happy Thursday to all! More simple smoked whiting is on deck for me today, though that is quite tasty (in my opinion too). Make today amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Warm wishes, Leah













DSCF2399.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 31, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, I am late to this party! The answers you have gotten so far are good ones. Partially frozen meat will allow for a Pit' Rare final product. For adding the smoke flavor keep the smoker as cool as possible, under 90°F. If you have 2 racks in your smoker a small fire to get your smoke wood going then a row of 24oz to 1L bottles of frozen water on the bottom shelf and the top shelf your meat, well seasoned with S & P. This setup will keep the temp below 90°F. You can now safely smoke the meat for up to 2 hours, which will get plenty of flavor on the meat. If the meat has defrosted completely, 30-45 minutes in the freezer wrapped will cool it down again. Most home broilers will not get nearly hot enough to do a proper Pit' Rare. The outside needs to be completely seared hard with a cool raw center. The two best techniques for this is a SCREAMING hot Cast Iron pan preferably one that will be ok with the seasoning burned off to the point that you get a bit of white ash in the bottom of the pan. This takes about 30 minutes on full blast, lots of smoke so a good hood is important. The second technique is to load a charcoal chimney with Lump Charcoal and get that going until the charcoal is white hot. At this point you can place a rack from the smoker on top of the chimney to grill the steaks or you can dump the charcoal into the fire pot of your smoker, blow any loose ash off the charcoal with a blow dryer and sear the meat directly on the burning charcoal. The meat will pick up very little ash if any and if there is a bit, a dust off with a pastry brush will remove any ash that may be there. Since the steaks are very cold you are cooking to the desired amount of Sear on the outside. Trying to get an IT is not really necessary but if you are going to check it, you are looking for an IT of 90°F or less...Have fun and enjoy your week...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 31, 2013)

WOW!!!

Now I know how to play with fire!!! You're wild! Thanks dear Chef, as it is fun to have options.

I never use a blow dryer, (must be the only woman on the planet who doesn't) but enjoy scaring up the neighborhood with my incredibly early morning meals that are made outside; and so this could be quite dramatic, and even arty, and rather fun!

Meanwhile, thanks to all who added ideas - the frozen one is the easiest for me, and quickest, since I'm not sure I can take two hours to smoke food without interrupting that process and gallantly eating little snitches and samples - as I get hungry!!! BUT, I may just try each idea, and see what yields the best.

Such fantastic stuff here. Thanks very much. It's really appreciated! And to learn how to officially get "Pit Rare" and from a Pro, is a righteous honor! Thanks JJ! Cheers and happy Thursday to all!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

Leah,

What Moikel doesn't tell you is that he tenderizes his "Roo" by riding them around for awhile before smoking them!!

And Foamy: 

The first time I ever heard that saying about "Rare Beef" was from Woody Harrelson in the Movie "In a Cowboy Way". One of my favorite movies. Anyone who never saw it really should!!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Leah,
> 
> What Moikel doesn't tell you is that he tenderizes his "Roo" by riding them around for awhile before smoking them!!
> 
> ...


My dad was the other way. We would go to a cheap restaurant that specialized in steak and if it came with any moisture let alone any pink he would send it back saying "I've seen cows burnt worse than that get better."

As for Roo, I will have to hunt that down!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 31, 2013)

Hilarious Disco!!! (I used to get downright MAD if someone cooked meat all the way through).

Now I practice tolerance. I wouldn't eat the meat cooked through mind you, as I need mine raw. But I am kinder about it all today, and try not to judge. Smiles.

Fantastic story!

And I haven't seen this "Cowboy" titled flick, Bear! Hence, it's added to the list!

Cheers to all! I'm posting something very special on Sunday, though in the fish category. - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> And I haven't seen this "Cowboy" titled flick, Bear! Hence, it's added to the list!
> 
> Cheers to all! I'm posting something very special on Sunday, though in the fish category. - Leah


This should help:

*starring Woody Harrelson and Kiefer Sutherland*








large image

[h1]The Cowboy Way (1994)[/h1] 
Free-wheeling action-comedy starring Woody Harrelson and Kiefer Sutherland as former rodeo companions from New Mexico who reunite to find a friend who vanished while searching for his daughter. Their quest leads to New York, where their tough cowboy ways don't always mesh with the city slicker lifestyle. Dylan McDermott, Ernie Hudson co-star. 107 min.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Bear!

I just looked for it on "On Demand" TV rentals, and did not find it, but maybe it's hidden in some other section. I will however, keep it in mind for whenever I come across it!

Fantastic line about rare meat, that sure is!!!

Cheers to today! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 1, 2013)

If I had the game you guys had I wouldn't eat much roo!I find that whole elk/moose thing fascinating. Its hard to explain how many roos are here.Stupid amounts of road kill,real traffic hazard. 

Eating them is not making much of a dent in the population
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wallaby is getting a toe hold but not in my state(illegal to hunt) ,its a bit of a Tasmanian thing. They smoke it too, I have read restaurant reviews but can't figure which species of wallaby.

I will do something game related soon. Working away for 2 weeks.

So I  can't post photos but I will be looking out for Leahs ocean bounty.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Moikel and Happy November!!!!

That's interesting on the kangaroo abundance. If only a way to easily ship several zillion over here, I'd do my utmost best to assist Australia with its struggle!

Meanwhile, yes, plenty deer & moose - in the back yard even - and of course ocean animals in epic proportion, and so I'm grateful for what's here.

Have a fabulous two weeks of travel, and here's an amazing wish to all for a fantastic Friday today, and the best start to month so far!!

While every day is a holiday to me, the official "calendar season of such" has now started, and so here's to upholding that festiveness, via our glasses "half full," and plates emptied happily!!

CHEERS & WARM WISHES, Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 1, 2013)

I will be living at my weekender & driving 10 minutes to work.Its a little fishing & oyster village on an inlet. Farm country is mostly dairy,some milking herds as big as 750 cows then scaling down to stud outfits of jersey,guernsey, holstein.

I am working towards doing some cheese making with all that milk on my doorstep.

Roo is tricky because its got to be processed from field shot in a hot climate,there is only really  2 cuts for humans,strip loin & rump ,the rest is pet food. Its got zero fat so you can't over cook  it.

There is a leather industry but its limited. 

I can post from there but not photos,so I can see every bodies efforts. I will do something for my friends down there & maybe turn it into a thread.

Last big effort was a really old school baby goat dish, Southern Italian style. I  will also be keeping an eye on what the trawlers & pole /trap boats are catching.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 1, 2013)

That all sounds great Moikel! I look forward to hearing about what you eat and drink while there!

Meanwhile, yes, viva la goat!

I prefer goat cheese  - my favorite cheese in the world is a goat - ("Nevat" from Spain), or the whole roasted goat on a spit, as various parts of meat can just simply be tough on their own. But here is to GOOD goat therefore! And to GOOD all!

There is tons upon tons of grand GOOD in this world. And our job is to eat it in, drink it in, and value that every moment/experience too!

Cheers and Warm Wishes, Leah


----------



## frankbe (Nov 4, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Leah my neighbor is like you. He always freezes his steaks for a few hours depending upon the thickness before cooking. He gets a beautiful skin char, and the fat is slightly rendered and has that brown crust while the center is red. I don't know about cold, but they are red. It also seems the pre-freeze cuases the blood to not drop while he cooks.


Simple and great idea ! Thx !

And Leah , your dish =







My kind of food !


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks FrankBe! I like Foamheart's neighbor already!!!! Cheers to all! And Happy new week! - Leah


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 4, 2013)

The guys have given you several different ways of cooking your steak, all will work.   I will suggest a couple more different ways.  I had a customer who when visiting the area would order a Pittsburg steak.  To cook it, I would place it directly over the gas flame on the Viking stove until blackened, then put it in a lidded hotel pan with a shot of heavy smoke from my hand held smoker.  After a couple minutes it was then delivered to the table.  You do need a good exhaust fan for this method.   The more practical method for home use is to get a load of coals going in a bbq coal chimney as JJ suggested.  When it is burning super hot place a GrillGrate on top of the chimney, rib side down, allow to get very hot then sear the steak.  This will quickly sear the entire surface not just strips.  Smoke can be added before or after the cook depending on your equipment.    

Enjoy your day.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks very much Tom! It's great to get the scoop from all, and really learn how to do it wonderfully! Thank you for sharing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Saturday All!

I GRILLED this same meal tonight, and now, again, have the ever pressing quandary as to whether SMOKED bison steak, or GRILLED, is really better? Decisions, decisions, right?

Anyway, my vote is that the SMOKED steaks lend tons more aroma, and some musky and wonderful flavor. More flavor than grilled.

The GRILLED however, are much easier to do as I want them prepared; (seared black and blue - the fat seared well - albeit COLD in the middle, and not just bloody, or pink merely, but COLD)! I need to taste the contrast between the warm and savory crispy edges and fat and then the cold raw inside. That combo, to me, is simply out of this world! 

Regardless, here is a cheers to some bison done both ways! Tonight it was NY Strip Cuts, and I believe the last time it was ribeye, but then I need to go back and read my own thread and see if memory is even serving me correctly.

Tomorrow's video, of "Lobster Two Ways" should be up in the "non-fish/seafood" section by mid afternoon or so...

Happy weekend! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3668.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 14, 2013


















DSCF3672.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 14, 2013


















DSCF3676.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 14, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2013)

Black and blue is my perfect doneness....  Looks awesome as usual....


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks so much Dave! I really share that same preference indeed, and adore the center COLD on my steaks - whether ostrich or bison or beef or whatever it be!

Cheers to the weekend! And to fun crustacean conversation late tomorrow! - Leah


----------

